

Show HN: My startup Tattle.com is Quora + Yelp - vnorby
http://tattle.com

======
vnorby
Tattle is Quora meets Yelp. Quick, realtime recommendations, reviews, and
questions around local businesses. And coming soon, events. Follow people you
trust to get recommendations from them - so you can skip through the noise
from existing services. Tattle is the hyper-local social network of the future
- everything is customized to where you are.

